# Trying to find a Cockapoo to rehome



## kellyg (Nov 10, 2012)

We are a loving family with 2 girls aged 6 & 8 and we are looking for a cockapoo that needs to be rehomed.

I work from home, we go on lots of family walks and have an old VW Camper which we holiday in and would love to have a furry friend to complete our family!

I have allergies and asthma but have spent time around cockapoos and other poodle crosses of different ages and have been absolutely fine.
We thought we had found a lovely Cream 11month old Cockapoo to rehome this week, he sounded perfect. My husband had been working at their house and made a fuss of him, got talking to his owner who said she need to find him a new home due to personal reasons and we arranged for me to meet him this morning to check he didn't set off my allergies. Unfortunately she called to say she had changed her mind as her 12 year old daughter got so upset when she told her 

I did try not to get my hopes up, but couldn't help feeling disappointed, so
Please contact me if you have or know of a cockapoo that needs a good home.

I have registered my interest in CCGB website and put an advert up on Preloved too. Thank you


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Kelly . . I have answered your other post!! Good Luck!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gosh what a let down.... Your family sounds an ideal for a Cockapoo to join it, keep an eye out on preloved there have been a few recently, good luck xx


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Good luck - I am sure there is a cockapoo out there for you. Hope you get your wish soon


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

There's a 10 month old white with apricot bitch advertised this afternoon on preloved xx
And a black with white tux boy advertised yesterday on UK Labradoodle Association.


----------



## kellyg (Nov 10, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> There's a 10 month old white with apricot bitch advertised this afternoon on preloved xx
> And a black with white tux boy advertised yesterday on UK Labradoodle Association.


Thanks for letting me know, but I looked on preloved and couldn't find the ad anywhere do I guess she's already gone?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Kelly 18 month old boy advertised 5 hours ago.. It's 20.30 x 

http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/106894025/cute-cockapoo.html


----------

